# jQuery Anführungszeichen



## Der Sep (11. Januar 2010)

Folgendes ich muss ein Div in der Form

```
<div onclick="ajax('startseite');">Aktuelles</div>
```
erzeugen. Dabei hab ich folgenden Ansatz:


```
var href="/startseite"
var name=" Aktuelles";

.append('<div onclick="ajax("' + href + '")">' + name + '</div>');
```

und rauskommt im FF :

```
<div onclick="ajax(" startseite="" )="">Aktuelles</div>
```

der restliche js code ist nicht sowichtig es geht mir nur darum das das mit den Anfürungszeichen klappt
mfg sep


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Januar 2010)

Moin Sep,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
.append('<div onclick="ajax(\'' + href + '\')">' + name + '</div>');
```


----------



## Der Sep (11. Januar 2010)

Gute Sache, Danke geht!


----------

